# English speaking friends in Bilbao?



## Hardin (Jul 23, 2013)

My family and I will be moving to Bilbao from US. My wife speaks very little spanish. Any tips on connecting with English speaking friends is preferred. We have one little son and a very sarcastic sense of humor… We were thinking that Gexto may be the best place for ex-pats to live (given more people speak English there). Any advice? We arrive in one week.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hardin said:


> My family and I will be moving to Bilbao from US. My wife speaks very little spanish. Any tips on connecting with English speaking friends is preferred. We have one little son and a very sarcastic sense of humor… We were thinking that Gexto may be the best place for ex-pats to live (given more people speak English there). Any advice? We arrive in one week.


Hi,
My husband and his family come from Bilbao. He's the only one who's moved away from the area. I've been visiting Bilbao and surroundings for over 20 years and have seen it change a LOT!
There's more awareness of English now, largely because of the Guggenheim which changed the city completely. Now you see tourists, including Americans which you never saw pre Guggie. I am curious though as to why more English is spoken in Getxo.
As for getting together with other English speakers, I don't know of any clubs or organisations, but there are some Irish pubs and that's always a good starting point. However, don't forget that many people are away on holiday and so you might just meet tourists for now. 
Your son is probably the best way of making contacts - Basque or otherwise. In general people love kids and will stop you in the street to say how cute a baby is, so going to the local square or park is a good idea, and if you're thinking of getting a dog, that's another good way to make friends .
What will you be doing in "El Bocho"/ Bilbo/ Bilbao?
What school will your son be going to?


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> There's more awareness of English now, largely because of the Guggenheim which changed the city completely. Now you see tourists, including Americans which you never saw pre Guggie.* I am curious though as to why more English is spoken in Getxo.*


Because they're posh! :wof: 

I don't have the cash to live in Getxo, but it is a pretty area.


----------



## Hardin (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you so much for the advice, y'all. It is really nice to have this forum. We do have a baby and a dog, so we will be good. I'm more concerned about my wife being home with the baby while I'm working and getting lonely. I speak some Spanish and am generally an extrovert. Again, I very much appreciate your advice!



Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi,
> My husband and his family come from Bilbao. He's the only one who's moved away from the area. I've been visiting Bilbao and surroundings for over 20 years and have seen it change a LOT!
> There's more awareness of English now, largely because of the Guggenheim which changed the city completely. Now you see tourists, including Americans which you never saw pre Guggie. I am curious though as to why more English is spoken in Getxo.
> As for getting together with other English speakers, I don't know of any clubs or organisations, but there are some Irish pubs and that's always a good starting point. However, don't forget that many people are away on holiday and so you just meet tourists for now.
> ...


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Your wife could always try: Page 1
I know nothing about them, but they seem to be the only English speaking "expat" group in the area!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> Your wife could always try: Page 1
> I know nothing about them, but they seem to be the only English speaking "expat" group in the area!


That's brilliant!
It's even in the Getxo area!

I just wanted to correct something I put in my post


> However, don't forget that many people are away on holiday and so you might just meet tourists for now.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> That's brilliant!
> It's even in the Getxo area!
> 
> I just wanted to correct something I put in my post


The thing that makes me worried is their last blog post was in 2008.


----------



## wen1095 (Sep 2, 2013)

HI Hardin,

I am an American and moved to Bilbao with hubby and 3 kids in September. How has your wife been adjusting? If you guys are here contact me and we can meet up. I am currently living in Getxo.


----------



## Alibilbao (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi my namd is Ali im from Dubai living in Bilbao from last 6 years working as Trainer & Teacher i felt lot of problems being new in Bilbao but now its easy there are small groups who speak English let me know if i could present you them Regards Ali


----------



## goss (May 20, 2016)

Hardin said:


> My family and I will be moving to Bilbao from US. My wife speaks very little spanish. Any tips on connecting with English speaking friends is preferred. We have one little son and a very sarcastic sense of humor… We were thinking that Gexto may be the best place for ex-pats to live (given more people speak English there). Any advice? We arrive in one week.


Hi Hardin, you definitely made a good choice: Getxo, Bilbao and Bizkaia in general are great places to live. I'm originally from England but my wife is from Getxo. We decided to settle down here around 2006 and have not regretted it.

If you want to get in contact with me, I believe it is possible through a private message? I'd be more than happy to have a chat. As you might imagine I know the place inside out.

As far as english speakers in this area, all the ones I knew taught English at the British Council in Bilbao:

https://www.britishcouncil.es/en/english/schools/bilbao

Do get in touch!


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Hardin said:


> My family and I will be moving to Bilbao from US. My wife speaks very little spanish. Any tips on connecting with English speaking friends is preferred. We have one little son and a very sarcastic sense of humor… We were thinking that Gexto may be the best place for ex-pats to live (given more people speak English there). Any advice? We arrive in one week.




Contact my friend, the Irish consulate there. His name is Rocco [email protected]. Tell him Ed in Jaca referred you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

